# Shaggy Mane?



## JennyChampignon (7 mo ago)

Hi all. I am pretty new to mushrooming and just want to verify that this is indeed a Shaggy Mane. As can be seen in pics is is quite inky as it deteriorates, but it is growing on a log which is what has me perplexed. I didn't think shaggy mane grows on logs...

Thanks a million!


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

JennyChampignon said:


> Hi all. I am pretty new to mushrooming and just want to verify that this is indeed a Shaggy Mane. As can be seen in pics is is quite inky as it deteriorates, but it is growing on a log which is what has me perplexed. I didn't think shaggy mane grows on logs...
> 
> Thanks a million!
> Not Shaggy Mane. I believe they are Scaly Inky Cap (Coprinus variegatus). Shaggy mane is a fall mushroom.
> ...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've found them in Summer as well, but I agree, not shaggy mane. Just google image shaggy mane, and you will see what they look like.


----------



## avngal_3367 (8 mo ago)

Those are scaly ink caps, Coprinopsis variegata. Toxic.


----------

